# WA - Craigslist ad for golden



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Beautiful golden retriever needs home ASAP

He looks so sad


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

I sent along to a friend who lives just outside Seattle. You are right, he does look sad. I hope he can find a home soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Mbottema said:


> I sent along to a friend who lives just outside Seattle. You are right, he does look sad. I hope he can find a home soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Oh good, I'm so glad! I'm actually not sure if it's a boy or girl after I just re-read the ad. I'm tempted to email them and see how much the rehoming fee is and find out some more information ...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please also email the poster and encourage them to contact Golden rescues for the state to help find the dog a new home. YOu can find the rescues listed on this website:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Please also email the poster and encourage them to contact Golden rescues for the state to help find the dog a new home. YOu can find the rescues listed on this website:
> 
> National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


I'm emailing them with the information right now for the Evergreen Golden Retriever rescue - but I know that they can only take dogs who are surrendered they can't pay rehoming fees. I'm asking what the rehoming fee is and trying to find out a bit more information ...


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

Please post the reforming fees if you find out. I'm not sure if my friend can take, I know they have been thinking about getting a dog and they used to own a golden years ago. 
I sent them information about the golden rescue site too.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Mbottema said:


> Please post the reforming fees if you find out. I'm not sure if my friend can take, I know they have been thinking about getting a dog and they used to own a golden years ago.
> I sent them information about the golden rescue site too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


If I hear back from them I will post what the re-homing fee is and any other important information that I find out! I asked if it's a boy or girl and if he or she is spayed or neutered.


----------



## JaimeNTJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Omg he's so handsome.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

He is cute, but sad looking. 
Is it just me, or does that crate look too small for him?


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Update - I never got a response ... I hope the dog gets a good home!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

The posting has been deleted from Craigs List


----------



## JaimeNTJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Figures


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

